# Garbage Bag Zombies- Cheap and awesome



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Check out my first run of static zombie props. These were made using a duct tape body mold, wrap in aluminum foil and then using a heat gun melting strips of garbage bag over entire mold. Cut off the zombie bag body from the duct tape body mold, seal it, stuff it, paint it and there you have it. Still more to make and more detail to add to these (hair, cloths etc). I have a skull head that was used for the head mold. Melted plastic on the skull, cut it off and badda bing, a zombie head. Love to here your thoughts and ideas! New to this so love the feedback.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Talk about creative, Nice!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are great! Nice work.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great idea.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I think they look very creepy. Totally diff texture and look from the normal zombie. Awesome.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

That looks awesome! What kind of time does it take you to make each one? Definitely a cool effect.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

It is a little time consuming but once you get the hang of it, the process moves a little faster. About 45 minutes to make my duct tape zombie mold. It took about another 45 minutes to wrap it in aluminum foil. Melting the plastic for all of the parts about 30 hours for two zombies. Thats including the head, hands and body plus painting. Still have about another 4-5 hours work before they are complete. I still need to make two other ground breakers. Should be done before Oct.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

Man, those are really cool! Nice work.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicely done! I especially like the area around the ribcage.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks, I actually named that Zombie... Shotgun Vic. Thats what it reminds me of. The other zombie I am adding an opened stomach with internals showing. Need to paint it before posting an updated pic


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: They look so cool! They would also be really great for a toxic theme haunt.... They could totally pull off crawling out of a barrel of toxic sludge... Very creative job on these guys. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Garbage Bag Zombies-Updated pics*

Here are my first two finished zombies that I made using a technique of melting garbage bags using a heat gun using a duct tape zombie mold. I am currently working on two ground breakers at this time. Love to hear you feed back and suggestions.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW, not at all what I was expecting from the title.

Very nice work.


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice job on the zombies!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very Cool!!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW those are cool!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Those are awesome looking!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Had to go to the 2nd page to see any pics ... glad I kept looking. Very nice work!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

here is an idea for another one try using flat black then ivory leaf green gloss spray paint it's great i used it on my corpsed skellys and looks like a glossy gooy type of decay and i love it.


----------



## GC19 (Oct 13, 2013)

this is awesome good work!


----------

